# Eclipse zeigt Fehler nach Java-Update auf 1.8.0_40



## bilbo123 (14. Mrz 2015)

Hallo !

Ich bin Neuling und noch nicht so lange mit Java und Eclipse vertraut.
Ich habe ein paar Monate mit Java 1.7 in Eclipse (Version3.7.2) gearbeitet, bis ich vor kurzem auf Version 1.8.0_40 upgegraded habe.
Seitdem wird in Eclipse jedes Keyword rot unterstrichen un als Fehler angezeigt.
Ich habe schon gegoogelt und versucht, in Eclipse etwas umzustellen. 
Unter Window->Preferences->Installed JREs wird auch die aktuelle Version 1.8.0_40 angezeigt.
Muss man nach einem Update noch etwas anderes umstellen ?

Vielen Dank im Voraus, 
Gruß bilbo123 !


----------



## W9ND3R (14. Mrz 2015)

Versuch es vielleicht einfach mit einer neueren Eclipse-Version.


----------



## Ruzmanz (15. Mrz 2015)

Öffne dein Projekt. Dort findest du unter den src-Verzeichnis den Tree-Eintrag "JRE System Library [x.x.x]". Darauf machst du einen Rechtsklick uns wählst "Properties". Dort kannst du explizit dein JDK angeben. Evtl. verweist das Projekt auf das alte JDK, welches nicht mehr vorhanden ist.


----------



## bilbo123 (15. Mrz 2015)

Vielen Dank, für den Hinweis !
Ich hatte bei meinen Projekten nämlich gar keinen Ordner JRE System Library mehr, da ich die Projekte im Windows-Explorer verschoben habe. 
Ich habe die Projekte in Eclipse jetzt neu angelegt und die einzelnen Klassen in den jeweiligen src-Ordner der Projekte verschoben. Nun sind wieder JRE System Library Ordner vorhanden, die aktuelle Java-Version wird auch angezeigt. Viele Fehlermeldungen sind nun verschwunden, aber alles aus der java.swing-Klasse wird noch unterstrichen und nicht erkannt. Ich versuche noch Eclipse upzudaten, jedoch erhalte ich immer die Fehlermeldung, dass auf die oracle-Seite im Moment nicht zugegriffen werden kann.

Vielen Dank, ersteimal,
Gruß bilbo123 !


----------

